# Can't join do a Domain



## VusalDadashev (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all. My 1st post here. 
I know, this kind of question discussed here many many times, and most of them were solved. 
I would like to know why I cannot join to a domain contoso.com at home environment.

I pinged my server IP address (192.168.1.50), and it get replies...
I also uploaded video to utube describing my issue. please take a look at it. 




ps: in addition i've rea http://support.microsoft.com/kb/267855 but it didn't help me(((


----------



## VusalDadashev (Feb 8, 2011)

can anybody help me here////?????


----------



## oranzie (Feb 8, 2011)

ping to the ip is great

can you ping the server name?

it seems you have a DNS issue.


----------



## VusalDadashev (Feb 8, 2011)

No, i cant.... So, what I have to do????


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

Specify on the nic your DNS server, do not let dhcp set this.Test that and let us know.


----------

